# Soccer statistics



## bgghost (Feb 15, 2015)

I want to suggest this soccer stats site:

http://tips-and-stats.com/

But I also will be happy if people share what stats they are looking at and what stats they need.
For me in general: 
over 2.5 - average for the league, average for home team and away team, average for home team /home only/ and away team /away only/, average goals scored, last 6 games /i check usually last 3/


----------

